# Attempted Card Cut



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

First attempt at a card cut. As usual I just grazed it  I used my trusty Uniphoxx mod.1 of course


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You hit the edge of the card . That is a win . You have this ! Clamp that card better . You're not gripping much of the card . Hold more surface area to stabilize it for the impact and allowing ammo to pass through. Make sure you're squared up on the card . Step left / step right till your just seeing the edge of the card . Some brands of cards cut better than others . It didn't come easy for me at first . The process will teach you much .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> You hit the edge of the card . That is a win . You have this ! Clamp that card better . You're not gripping much of the card . Hold more surface area to stabilize it for the impact and allowing ammo to pass through. Make sure you're squared up on the card . Step left / step right till your just seeing the edge of the card . Some brands of cards cut better than others . It didn't come easy for me at first . The process will teach you much .


Thanks Treefork! Those words of encouragement mean a lot coming from you. It wasn't any of your videos that got me into slingshots, but it was your videos that made me obsessive about them 
Aiming at a card really makes you focus on windage, its good practice as you say, and I should be doing it much more often. I even think that it would be good to focus my practice on card shooting. Small amount of shots till my fingers heal, but super focused ones.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

it's not you, there's a gremlin in your catchbox minutely moving the clamp. seriously, that's dang good shooting. i think i may have to try card cuts now, but on the fat side.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

hoggy said:


> it's not you, there's a gremlin in your catchbox minutely moving the clamp. seriously, that's dang good shooting. i think i may have to try card cuts now, but on the fat side.


Thanks Hoggy! It may seem counterintuitive, but do try for the more challenging shots, you may find that the added focus helps a lot, and anyway it's good practice!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well on your way, Skropi, my friend. I know you have a hard on yourself competive spirit... but give yourself a big ole congratulations! That is great slinging.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Well on your way, Skropi, my friend. I know you have a hard on yourself competive spirit... but give yourself a big ole congratulations! That is great slinging.


Thank you Pat! Slingshot shooting is a great relief from stress, and a very rewarding hobby!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, that's a good shot. There are a lot of tiny variables that you can't control that will stop a hit from being a cut, so any hit is only a gram of luck away from success.

My tips:

1. You want 220fps or better to reliably get right through the card.

2. To start with, stick a small circle or square of tape to the back edge of the card, so that you can easily see where it is, even when you can't see the card itself.

3. Hold the card by sticking it to a block of wood or similar with double-sided tape. It is more secure against the impact of the ammo, but can easily be peeled off and re-stuck several times.

Keep at it!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Skropi, that is an awesome shot regardless bro! You hit it on the second shot! Great shooting! I have to get around attempting again myself! Keep at it bro! You'll earn your badge in no time!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. I can see the card even with a white t shirt behind, as long as there's no direct sunlight. I do have to hold it steadier though. A piece of wood is a good idea! I will get around making something to that end!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shot skropi :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

As treefork says, better clamp. In the beginning I was using too good cards but ordered then

used casino cards from pocket predator.com.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats awesome shooting Skropi!!! - Second shot as well.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

To illustrate my suggestion above, a card stuck to a piece of wood with double sided tape and shot. The ball hit slightly to the right and deflected off to the side. The wood and card stayed put, though.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Really big hex nut helps


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

skropi said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Well on your way, Skropi, my friend. I know you have a hard on yourself competive spirit... but give yourself a big ole congratulations! That is great slinging.
> ...


 The best stress relief!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used two spring clamps with two small pieces of wood like popsicle sticks wrapped in slingshot flat bands. I stood my clamps vertically so that when i aimed , I focused on the top of the clamp holding the card.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

You'll be clean through it in no time now! Great shooting!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am not going to post the second video I made, as it was a failure too. Just the photo. 
I grazed the card on the second shot, and didn't damage it, so I continued shooting. On the fourth shot it went halfway through  I did secure the card much better this time, it can't move when hit. 
As you can see the cut is straight, it just didn't went all the way through.
And guys, I am unhappy with my shooting not because I didn't cut it, bit because I hit the damn card more consistently than I hit anything larger than 1.5cm. That is abnormal but I know the reason and I am working to solve it.
Being accurate becomes harder and harder but I enjoy shooting, so there it goes.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

And yes, the t-shirt behind the card is white. If you're gonna torture yourself, then go all the way, that's my motto


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is accuracy at its best Speed is crucial in my opinion, at least it was for me. There is no doubt you will cut a card soon. From your first post on your shooting accuracy until now is amazing how far you have come in such a realativley short time. Your post will no doubt help others.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Tag said:


> That is accuracy at its best Speed is crucial in my opinion, at least it was for me. There is no doubt you will cut a card soon. From your first post on your shooting accuracy until now is amazing how far you have come in such a realativley short time. Your post will no doubt help others.


Thanks Tag, it doesn't seem like it, but it does help me having people occasionally give words of encouragement  
I may not be content with my shooting, but I know that at least it's moving forward.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> And yes, the t-shirt behind the card is white. If you're gonna torture yourself, then go all the way, that's my motto


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just keep trying skropi :headbang:

First full cut is closer than You think.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Just keep trying skropi :headbang:
> First full cut is closer than You think.


Thanks mate, I will keep trying. I just have a bad video setup and that's the reason I make one video in a week instead of more.
I need to find two cheap cameras when and if I get some spare money.


----------

